# Florent Pietrus



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Can anyone give me some info on what kind of player he is? He is going to be on the Kings summer league team and I want to know what his chances are of making the team.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today there are rumors about his arrival in Italy (Skipper Bologna)

http://www.legabasket.it/news/?id=32658

It seems that just today they will sign him.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Florent learned the game in France , more precisely in the best french team , Pau-Orthez. he is not a F/G like his brother Mickael but a PF . He does not have a very good shoot . His handle is not very good too. What makes him a special player is his defense . He is not very impressive , being 6'7 , 220 lbs , but he is very active , very tough and strong. He is a good rebounder , always helping on defense. He is a very good team player , the sort of player that does the little things that help a team to win . I read on this board that mickael was a good defensive player. he sure is , but Florent is better. Now , he is obviously undersized to play the PF position. He can compensate thanks to his speed , though. In france , he has been comparated a few times to Malik Rose . This comparaiosn is not very accurate , in my opinion , but both of these player have in common to be active , undersized , hustlers who rarely back off.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Think Bo Outlaw . . .


----------

